# Swedish: till den ringa grad



## Mr.TechComm

How can I translate "ringa" in this expression: till den ringa grad.

Context: "Deras granne visar sig vara den rasistiske polisofficern Abel Turner. Han ogillar sina nya grannar *till den ringa grad* att han gör allt för att förvandla deras liv till ett helvete".

What's the difference between "till den grad" and "till den ringa grad"?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Renaissance man

"till den ringa grad" is an expression that simply means "so much" (literally "to the great extent").

"till den grad" means basically the same but is slightly less drastic. This is also a more neutral phrase, that can be used in a more technical context.


----------



## Alatius

But, wait... "Ringa" means "little, small", so in my ears that sentence is illogical. In my opinion, you can say, for example "Han brydde sig om blommorna till den ringa grad att de till slut helt förtvinade." "He cared about the flowers so little that they eventually completely withered away."

Yet, in almost every hit on Google, this expression seems to be used in the completely opposite way, similar to how Renaissance man explained it! Is it the case that it has been collectively misunderstood, and so has changed in meaning in the contemporary language?


----------



## hanne

Alatius said:


> But, wait... "Ringa" means "little, small", so in my ears that sentence is illogical.


In Danish "ringe" can mean either bad or small (bad more often than small). So even if it only means small in current Swedish (I'll let others be the judges of that), I'm sure it _has_ meant bad in earlier times, so if the expression is illogical today it's probably just a remnant of old usage .
(We don't have that exact form of the expression though, we have "i den grad"/"to that extent", and then "i så høj/ringe grad" - where ringe does indeed mean small, as opposed to høj. But no "i den ringe grad".)


----------



## Delfinen

Många uttryck som en gång hade en specifik förstärkande betydelse har med tiden fått en allmänt förstärkande betydelse. Jämför t ex. _jättestor _där förleden _jätte-_ ville visa hur _stor_ något var. Idag säger man även _jätteliten,_ och vi tänker inte på att det egentligen är ett paradoxalt uttryck.
 Kanske är det så att _till den ringa grad_ först enbart användes för att understryka hur _lite_ (_ringa_) något gjordes, men sedan fick en mer allmän understrykande betydelse. För annars talar vi ju om t ex _ringa brott_ och menar ett mindre allvarligt brott. Kan ni komma på något annat uttryck med _ringa_ som har en annan betydelse än _oansenlig, liten_, förutom just "till den ringa grad" som jag tycker kan användas om både stort och litet. Tack o lov användes det inte så mycket....


----------



## cocuyo

Jag tycker attt "till den ringa grad" är ett synnerligen märkligt uttryckssätt. Möjligen kan det vara dialektalt, kanske färgat av danska, men i mina öron skär det som en dissonans. "Ringa" betyder otvetydigt "obetydlig", och jag skulle aldrig använda det som epitet till "grad" med prepositionen "till den". Uttrycket "i så ringa grad" (i så obetydlig grad) låter inte konstigt, men "till den ringa grad" låter i mina öron helt enkelt inte som svenska. 

Yo diría que "till den ringa grad" no es una expresión que cuadra en esa sentencia. 
Y me parece imposible traducir una expresión tan incongruente, lo considero un error de la fuente. Una "traducción" literal sería: "Detesta sus nuevos vecinos hasta tal grado insignificante, que hace qualquier cosa para transformar sus vidas a un infierno." Creo que la persona que lo escribió cometió un error, porque es illógico.


----------



## Alatius

Ett uttryck som känns mer naturligt för mig i detta sammanhang är "till den _milda_ grad".


----------



## Renaissance man

Både "till den ringa grad" och "till den milda grad" är helt tvivelsutan naturliga uttryck för det här ändamålet.
Det är sant att båda adjektiven egentligen har en motsatt betydelse, men den här typen av betydelseskiftningar är inte speciellt ovanliga. 

Det är absolut inget märkligt att säga exempelvis:
"Brottsligheten har krupit nedåt i åldrarna så till den ringa grad att till och med spädbarn rånar banker".


----------



## Delfinen

Åjo, det är allt lite märkligt att säga- att spädbarn rånar banker


----------



## Mr.TechComm

Thanks, lads! This is quite helpful.

I suppose that both "*till den ringa grad*" and "*till den grad*" can be translated into "to such a degree" or "to such an extend".

In Spanish we would say "hasta el punto de" (_lit_. to the point of).


----------



## Lars H

Renaissance man said:


> Det är absolut inget märkligt att säga exempelvis:
> "Brottsligheten har krupit nedåt i åldrarna så till den ringa grad att till och med spädbarn rånar banker".



I strongly disagree.

"Till den grad" means "to such a degree" but "till den ringa grad" is to me nothing but "very little".

If I heard that expression as you say it can be used, I wouldn't understand what was meant. "There are so few young criminals so even babies rob banks???"


----------



## Renaissance man

Lars H

You can disagree about the logics behind the construction (and there is undoubtedly an oxymoronic element involved), but you can hardly disagree about its widespread idiomatic usage. 

Why don't you conduct a survey amongst Swedish linguists, or simply google it?


----------



## Lars H

I did google it (well, the first twenty hits) and its seems to be used in four ways: 

1. What I think is proper use (as in "very little")
2. As you suggest
3. Describing a high degree of diminishing/deteriorating/disliking 
4. By people who just don't get it, like: "I vintras dog mitt batteri, till den ringa grad att jag inte ens kunde låsa upp bilen" which is not oxymoronic, solely moronic. But then, reading blogs is perhaps not the best source for learning proper language.

One example of no 3. was about the downsizing of the armed forces "till den ringa grad". This makes me wonder if 
a) the downsizing as such is very small or 
b) the remaning armed forces after the downsizing are very small. 

I mean, if you write something - provided you wish to be understood - this is not without importance...
Everything works fine is one uses "till den grad". But, by adding "ringa" the only thing you achieve is a percieved contradiction. So, why do it?

The language is always altering and we are expected to change the way we speak and write over the years. But there is no reason to be positive towards expressions that makes it more difficult to understand the meaning of words, that diminishes the precision of the language. I mean there is such a thing as poor Swedish, and it is better to be avoided.


----------



## Renaissance man

Byter till svenska, eftersom jag knappast tror att någon icke-svensk bevakar det här resonemanget längre 

Jag hörde mig för hos mina språklärarkollegor idag, och även om många håller med om att det är en något paradoxal formulering, finns det inga tvivel om hur det används. Jag håller med dig om att "dålig svenska" ska undvikas (och jag är själv relativt konservativ i min egen undervisning), men som du också säger måste vi acceptera hur fraser och ord används i allmänhet. 

Jag gjorde också en googelsökning. Av de träffar jag undersökte var gott och väl 19/20 till fördel för min tolkning. Exemplet med försvaret förstår jag inte hur du kan tolka som du gjorde - i mina ögon var uttrycket helt synonymt med "till den stora utsträckningen".

Jag säger inte att det är fel att använda uttrycket med adjektivets egentliga betydelse, men då kräver det nog sin kontext.


----------



## Lars H

Handen på hjärtat, jag har aldrig hört eller läst uttrycket användas på detta sätt förrän idag, så du får förstå min förvåning. Men Google visar faktiskt att det trots allt förekommer.

Nu är ju Google ett besynnerligt djur. Å ena sidan var det gott om exempel enligt din tolkning bland de tjugo första träffarna (dock inte 19). Samtidigt gav sökningen "till den grad" 3 150 000 träffar medan "till den milda grad" gav mer blygsamma 4 590. Det lätt skämtsamma "till den milda grad" gav mig 719 000 träffar. 

Om försvarsexemplet. Ber om överseende med min ironiska formulering, men jag fattar också vad som menas, precis som jag förstår att den butik som säljer "ren korv" förmodligen menar att korven kommer från norr och inte att varan har skyddats mot smuts. 

Men om du håller fast vid



Renaissance man said:


> "till den ringa grad" is an expression that simply means "so much" (literally "to the great extent").



så får vi nog enas om att vi är djupt oeniga.


----------



## Delfinen

Nu ville ju Mr.Techcomm bara ha en översättning och en sådan har han fått. Jag tycker att han senaste inlägg tyder på att han fått det. "Skitgott" är ett paradoxalt och fult ord som ändå används flitigt. Till min förfäran har jag hört mig själv säga det! Jag tänker verkligen försöka låta bli, för språket tjänar på tydlighet, men inte desto mindre får jag erkänna att det är etablerat. Ordet "ringa" har fortfarande kvar sin ursprungliga betydelse (likssom "skit" och "gott") även om uttrycken vi diskuterar tydligt kan få en vilseledande betydelse. Låt oss undvika dem, men när vi ser dem (och ska översätta dem som i det här fallet) får vi ju ändå vara pragmatiska.


----------



## Alatius

Liksom Lars H hade jag aldrig tidigare hade hört uttrycket i denna betydelse; vad jag undrar nu är om du Renaissance man i din tur tycker att t.ex. följande mening är ologisk?

"Han tränade så till den ringa grad att han kom sist i alla tävlingar han ställde upp i."

Dvs. har den bokstavliga betydelsen helt försvunnit, eller är uttrycket allmänt förstärkande, på så sätt att uttolkningen styrs av sammanhanget?


----------



## Renaissance man

Alatius, det handlar varken om vad jag tycker, eller huruvida det är logiskt eller inte. Jag argumenterar inte för om uttrycket är logiskt eller estetiskt tilltalande, jag påpekar bara hur det används i praktiken. 
Men för att svara på din fråga, jag tycker din mening är _logisk_, men jag är inte säker på den är universellt förstådd.

Jag börjar fundera på om det här är en regional fråga. Flera av mina kollegor som jag konsulterade om det här är äldre damer, kända för sina språkpolistendenser, så jag tror inte att det handlar bara om slarvigt språkbruk. Men eftersom minst två personer här på forumet, av allt att döma språkentusiaster, inte överhuvudtaget hört talas om uttrycket, kanske det har att göra med dialekter?


----------



## Alatius

Nej nej, självklart, jag förstår det, och jag är genuint intresserad av just hur uttrycket faktiskt används och uppfattas. Att jag vände mig till dig var bara för att du framstod som en modersmålstalare för vilken uttrycket föll sig helt naturligt och otvunget. Ledsen om jag verkade polemisk.

Angående frågan om huruvida uttrycket är regionalt kan jag nämna att jag är född och uppvuxen i Uppland.


----------

